# My Updated Collection List



## parvi_17 (Feb 22, 2009)

As I am currently reorganizing my growing area (and am cataloging my plants), and since I just bought a bunch of new plants, I decided to post an updated collection list. Here it is:

Angraecum sesquipidale
Amerorchis rotundifolia 
Bletilla striata
Cochleanthes candida
Cyp Emil
Cyp Gisela (X2)
Cyp parviflorum
Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens (X10)
Cyp passerinum
Cyp reginae (X3)
Cyp reginae f albolabium
Cyp Sabine
Cyp Sebastian
Cyp Ulla Silkens
Dend (Thai Jeng x compactum) (X2)
Dend loddigesii 'ROC' AM/AOS
Dend New Century 'Happiness'
Dend nobile
Dend parishii
Dend victoria-reginae
Doritis pulcherrima var chumpornensis
Leptotes bicolor
Leptotes unicolor
Mexipedium xerophyticum
Neofinetia falcata
Neo falcata (yellow form)
Otaara (SL. Psyche x Ctna. Why Not)
Paph (Dragon Flag x Patsey Boersma)
Paph (kolopakingii 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
Paph (malipoense x jackii)
Paph (micranthum x jackii)
Paph (S. Gratrix x bellatulum) x micranthum
Paph (Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS x gratrxianum)
Paph (In-Charm Greenery x spicerianum)
Paph (Z4135 x charlesworthii)
Paph Al Hill
Paph x ang-thong
Paph armeniacum
Paph bellatulum (X2)
Paph callosum
Paph charlesworthii
Paph delenatii (X2)
Paph druryi
Paph emersonii
Paph Envy Green
Paph fairrieanum
Paph Fanaticum (X2)
Paph Gloria Naugle
Paph hangianum
Paph Harold Koopowitz
Paph helenae
Paph Ho Chi Minh (X2)
Paph In-Charm Handel
Paph insigne
Paph Joyce Hasegawa
Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz
Paph Magic Lantern
Paph malipoense (X4)
Paph micranthum (X7)
Paph micranthum var eburneum
Paph Norito Hasegawa
Paph Pinocchio
Paph Primcolor
Paph rothschildianum
Paph sanderianum
Paph Satin Smoke
Paph spicerianum (X4)
Paph tranlienianum
Paph vietnamense (X2)
Paph villosum
Paph Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS
Paph Wossner Armenijack
Paph Wossner Butterfly
Paph Wossner Vietnam Star
Paph Yi-Ying Golden Slipper
Paph Yi-Ying Green Coral
Paph NOID complex type
Paph NOID (Vietnamese album)
Phal Baldan's Kaleidoscope
Phal schilleriana
Phrag (Patti McHale x besseae 'Neon Fire' AM/AOS) (X3)
Phrag (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x Rosy Charm 4N)
Phrag Conchiferum
Phrag Hanne Popow
Phrag Longueville
Phrag Memoria Dick Clements
Phrag memoria Dick Clements (flavum)
Phrag Olaf Gruss
Phrag Rosy Gem
Phrag schlimii (X2)
Phrag Sedenii 'Blush'
Potinara 24 Carat 'Lea' AM/AOS

I am really getting into Dendrobium species now. I also REALLY need some new Phrags, but I am somewhat picky and good Phrags are kinda hard to find around here. Hopefully I haven't left anything out :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice collection going on!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome parvi collection! (No suprise )


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice collection! You've got some nice crosses, as well as the species..


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys!



smartie2000 said:


> Awesome parvi collection! (No suprise )



I need MORE! :drool:


----------



## Jorch (Feb 23, 2009)

you only have one armeniacum/emersonii/hangianum whereas you have 7 micranthum and 2 vietnamense/malipoense? you definitely NEED MORE of the formers to balance out the numbers oke:


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jorch said:


> you only have one armeniacum/emersonii/hangianum whereas you have 7 micranthum and 2 vietnamense/malipoense? you definitely NEED MORE of the formers to balance out the numbers oke:



Well I have lots of micranthums and malipoense because they are easy to find. I would have more of the others if I could get them!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the way you think, Joe... Nice collection...


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Update*

After having a number of new additions the past couple weeks, particularly Cyps, I am posting an update. Bolded items are new.

Amerorchis rotundifolia
Angraecum sesquipidale
Bletilla albostriata
*Cattleya granulosa*
Cochleanthes candida
*Cyp Aki Pastel*
Cyp Emil
Cyp Gisela *(X3)*
*Cyp Inge*
*Cyp kentuckiense*
Cyp parviflorum var. makasin ?
Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens (X10)
Cyp passerinum *(X2)*
Cyp reginae *(X4)*
Cyp reginae f. albolabium *(X2)*
Cyp Sabine
Cyp Sebastian
Cyp Ulla Silkens *(X2)*
Den (Thai Jeng x compactum)
Den aphyllum 'ROC' AM/AOS
Den loddigesii 'ROC' AM/AOS
Den New Century 'Happiness'
Den nobile
Den parishii
Den victoria-reginae
Diodonopsis erinacea
Doritis pulcherrima var. chumpornensis
Leptotes bicolor
Leptotes unicolor
Mex xerophyticum
Neo falcata
Neo falcata (yellow)
Oerstedella centradenia
Otaara (Sl Psyche x Ctna Why Not)
Paph (Dragon Flag x Patsey Boersma)
Paph (kolopakingii 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
Paph (malipoense x jackii)
Paph (micranthum x jackii)
Paph (S. Gratrix x bellatulum) x micranthum
Paph (Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS x gratrixianum)
Paph (In-Charm Greenery x spicerianum)
Paph (Z4135 x charlesworthii)
Paph Al Hill
Paph x ang-thong
Paph armeniacum
Paph bellatulum (X2)
Paph callosum
Paph charlesworthii
Paph delenatii (X2)
Paph druryi
Paph emersonii
Paph Envy Green
Paph fairrieanum
Paph Fanaticum (X2)
Paph Gloria Naugle
Paph hangianum
Paph Harold Koopowitz
Paph helenae
Paph Ho Chi Minh
Paph In-Charm Handel
Paph insigne
Paph Joyce Hasegawa
Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz
Paph Magic Lantern
Paph malipoense (X4)
Paph micranthum (X7)
Paph micranthum var. eburneum
Paph niveum
Paph Norito Hasegawa
Paph Pinocchio
Paph Primcolor
Paph rothschildianum
Paph sanderianum
Paph Satin Smoke
Paph spicerianum (X4)
Paph tranlienianum
Paph vietnamense (X2)
Paph villosum (X2)
Paph Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS
Paph Wossner Armenijack
Paph Wossner Butterfly
Paph Wossner Vietnam Star
Paph Yi-Ying Golden Slipper
Paph Yi-Ying Green Coral
Paph NOID complex
Paph NOID Vietnamese album
Phal Baldan's Kaleidoscope
Phal schilleriana
Phrag (Patti McHale x besseae 'Neon Fire' AM/AOS) (X3)
Phrag Hanne Popow
Phrag longifolium f. gracile
Phrag Longueville
Phrag Memoria Dick Clements
Phrag Memoria Dick Clements (Flavum)
Phrag Olaf Gruss
Phrag Rosy Gem
Phrag schlimii (X2)
Phrag Sedenii 'Blush'
Potinara 24 Carat 'Lea' AM/AOS
*Restrepia aristulifera 'Marsh Hollow'*
*Schoenorchis fragrans*


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2009)

Amazing list Joe! I just got the same Restrepia at our society meeting last Monday; bet we had the same guest speaker.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Amazing list Joe! I just got the same Restrepia at our society meeting last Monday; bet we had the same guest speaker.



He had some interesting plants. No slippers, but I got my Cyp fix anyway :evil:. I love the leopard spots on the growths of the Restrepia.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

Spots on the leaves or the flowers? Let's see some photos, eh?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Spots on the leaves or the flowers? Let's see some photos, eh?



Okay, here goes:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey - you've got my plant. LOL. Yeah, I thought the spotting looked cool too. I'm justing waiting for a couple of weeks and then I'm going to pop it in to my terrarium; wish I would have bought a bigger aquarium.  I bought one of his Masdevallias too - 'Candy Cane'.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Hey - you've got my plant. LOL. Yeah, I thought the spotting looked cool too. I'm justing waiting for a couple of weeks and then I'm going to pop it in to my terrarium; wish I would have bought a bigger aquarium.  I bought one of his Masdevallias too - 'Candy Cane'.



I actually have to give my mother credit for picking it out - she was at the meeting for the first half while I was at staff training for my new summer job, and I cruised in for the last part. I gladly accepted the plant though . 

I also grow these types in terrariums, along with my CPs, and I am running out of room for the darn things. I need a greenhouse...

I only ever tried one Masdevallia, several years ago, and it was a shameful failure.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanx for the photo. BTW, if you only killed one you haven't practiced enough. I'm having better luck w/ Lepanthes in a plastic container, in front of a fan than I ever did w/ any terrarium setup! Who knew!?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for the photo. BTW, if you only killed one you haven't practiced enough. I'm having better luck w/ Lepanthes in a plastic container, in front of a fan than I ever did w/ any terrarium setup! Who knew!?



Well I normally don't give up on anything after one try; I guess I just don't care for them enough to try again. Although, I do like M. coccinea and I might try one of those someday.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2009)

Up north you should be able to do coccinea, veitch. and all the cool growers.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Up north you should be able to do coccinea, veitch. and all the cool growers.



Depends where you grow them. oke: We do heat our houses ya know - my house is too warm both winter and summer to grow the cool ones. The basement would probably be cool enough year round, but my orchids live in a second floor bedroom.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 29, 2009)

I second that.. lol~  Besides, we do have summer temperatures over 25C, and even over 30C up here! It's hard to keep those buggers happy if you don't have AC at home.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jorch said:


> I second that.. lol~  Besides, we do have summer temperatures over 25C, and even over 30C up here! It's hard to keep those buggers happy if you don't have AC at home.



Last year we had a few days in July around 40C!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

Jorch said:


> I second that.. lol~  Besides, we do have summer temperatures over 25C, and even over 30C up here! It's hard to keep those buggers happy if you don't have AC at home.


Then it's easy, outdoors in Fall, Winter, and spring-then inside w/ AC in the Summer.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Then it's easy, outdoors in Fall, Winter, and spring-then inside w/ AC in the Summer.



I'm pretty sure it freezes in Vancouver, if only for a brief period, during winter.


----------

